# How to control speed on ice



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

sharpen that shit!

other than that, you gotta just pray


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

No one likes ice. You're not "missing something". It's just shit to ride on.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

if u find yourself on a trail that is completely an ice rink, maintain a very slight edge. Too much edge will cause your board to slip under you. As youre keeping a slight edge, gradually steer towards the edge of the trail. Throughout the day, all snow will tend to be built up along the sides of the trails which is where u really want to be in those situations.


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

Mr. Polonia said:


> if u find yourself on a trail that is completely an ice rink, maintain a very slight edge. Too much edge will cause your board to slip under you. As youre keeping a slight edge, gradually steer towards the edge of the trail. Throughout the day, all snow will tend to be built up along the sides of the trails which is where u really want to be in those situations.


:thumbsup: What he said. And sharpen your edges!


----------



## Momento (Oct 26, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> sharpen that shit!
> 
> other than that, you gotta just pray


I prayed hard a couple times when i was on those slopes


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

for sure... night time boarding on the east coast after everyone has killed the trails all day is always that way. 

too bad i cant stand going during the day when its $20 more and 1000 times more crowded.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Its the days where some of the snow freezes over into patches of ice that you can't see until you're riding right on them that scare me. That is 90% of the reason I always wear a helmet... I don't want to wash out on some ice patch and end up with a concussion or a busted jaw.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> sharpen that shit!
> 
> other than that, you gotta just pray


ya when it gets too steep thats all i do is pray, because i have yet to figure out how to ride an ice rink at or at least near a 45 degree angle. One of our backside runs has got to be near 45, and we went down it not knowing how icy it was. It had to be the most ice i had ever ridden on. I started down it as usual, went to make my first turn (heel side) and whoom, board washes out, im totally caught off guard and slide down 40 yards on my back with the ice just cutting at my now exposed side because my jacket pulled up (i got some gnarly road rash from that). I finally dig in the edge enough to stop, so i get up start side cutting and go to make my toeside turn and washout again, sliding another 40 yards on my stomach before flipping over and stopping again. I look up and my freinds are just dicking around sliding down on their stomachs and asses because they gave up trying to actually ride it. I did about half that little run uncontrollably sliding on my back or stomach...never again haha.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

glazed concrete with fatal death cookies....BEER time


----------



## dECIBEL7 (Nov 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> ...The first concept is very counter intuitive since you are actually switching to your downhill edge to enter the turn as your board crosses perpendicular to the fall line; even angling uphill to slow down...


Thanks for the tips. I would still say I'm decent at carving though . Kinda like you said, I'm usually just cruising down the hill with a rhythmic downhill edge-to-edge motion and pretend I'm going around pennies on the ground.

Everything sounds like good advice. Putting my edge downhill DOES sound very counter-intuitive, but I'm guessing that the idea is to do this while all of your momentum is going across the side of the hill, right?


----------



## dECIBEL7 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice everyone! Now I just need to wait for the resorts here to open so I can put it to use.


----------



## dECIBEL7 (Nov 6, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> ya when it gets too steep thats all i do is pray, because i have yet to figure out how to ride an ice rink at or at least near a 45 degree angle. One of our backside runs has got to be near 45, and we went down it not knowing how icy it was. It had to be the most ice i had ever ridden on. I started down it as usual, went to make my first turn (heel side) and whoom, board washes out, im totally caught off guard and slide down 40 yards on my back with the ice just cutting at my now exposed side because my jacket pulled up (i got some gnarly road rash from that). I finally dig in the edge enough to stop, so i get up start side cutting and go to make my toeside turn and washout again, sliding another 40 yards on my stomach before flipping over and stopping again. I look up and my freinds are just dicking around sliding down on their stomachs and asses because they gave up trying to actually ride it. I did about half that little run uncontrollably sliding on my back or stomach...never again haha.


Haha (laughing WITH you). I bet that sucked! I had a similar experience at Snowbird. 

Me and a friend went to the very top. As soon as we got off the lift the wind was blowing so hard that bits of ice were scratching our faces. We just hurried over to the first steep hill we could find. Starting sliding and had to punch out handles in the ice. Prayed for about 10 minutes (God, please let me pass out before I start tumbling), rolled over to my back, and hoped for the best. 

That kinda ice I just try not to mess with.


----------



## dECIBEL7 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Its the days where some of the snow freezes over into patches of ice that you can't see until you're riding right on them that scare me. That is 90% of the reason I always wear a helmet... I don't want to wash out on some ice patch and end up with a concussion or a busted jaw.


The first day I went, I ate it on my toe edge hard. Didn't hurt until my board came around and cracked the back of my head. I'm all about helmets now.


----------

